# Bucees Gas Brand



## phillimj (May 14, 2008)

I was putting several hundred gallons in the boat it got me thinking. What brand of gas do they use? There are no signs and they will not answer at the front desk. Is it quality brand or cheap ****?


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

don't know if it's true, but I asked the same question and someone told me one time that it's Shell...never heard anything else differently...but I said why would the other shell's be more expensive than bucees??? Dunnos


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Buc-ees sells at very little profit margin - they want you in the store to buy the rest of their stuff. Gas at Buc-ees in New Braunfels this morning was 3.09 for regular and $3.31 for Diesel. You couldn't touch that price along I-35 anywhere else.


----------



## Digidydog (Jun 20, 2007)

It's usually Shell if you look hard you'll find a sticker on the pumps. However, there are some Buc-ees that just don't say anywhere.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

3.31 for diesel dangggg I just paid 3.75 in lake Jackson


----------



## BigBullRed (Jul 6, 2009)

The short answer is that "gas is gas." The only difference is the additives that are blended in. Almost all the gas is refined at a relatively small number of refineries. It is then bought and shipped to regional distribution centers, belonging to the retailers, where the additives are blended. From there it is trucked to these retailers' stations. The distributors can, and often do, switch refineries based on price and availability. In fact, even some "name brand" retailers (Exxon, Chevron, Shell, etc.) could very well be selling gas that was refined in a competitors refinery, and then blended with their proprietary additives. Paying for brand loyalty in gasoline is probably not money well spent. 

Now having said that, what does matter is how the retailers store and filter their gas at the stations. I would feel better buying "generic" gas from a Bucees that turns over thousands of gallons every day, than from an Exxon station in BFE that has had the same gas in the storage tanks for weeks. Hope that helps.


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

He ain't lying!


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

They just opened though. I doubt it will last long. It is causing quite a gas war in NB for now though. HEB and Walmart are matching their prices. There's a place on 35 selling unleaded for 315. Unfortunately nobody is dropping their diesel prices.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

*this*



BigBullRed said:


> The short answer is that "gas is gas." The only difference is the additives that are blended in. Almost all the gas is refined at a relatively small number of refineries. It is then bought and shipped to regional distribution centers, belonging to the retailers, where the additives are blended. From there it is trucked to these retailers' stations. The distributors can, and often do, switch refineries based on price and availability. In fact, even some "name brand" retailers (Exxon, Chevron, Shell, etc.) could very well be selling gas that was refined in a competitors refinery, and then blended with their proprietary additives. Paying for brand loyalty in gasoline is probably not money well spent.
> 
> Now having said that, what does matter is how the retailers store and filter their gas at the stations. I would feel better buying "generic" gas from a Bucees that turns over thousands of gallons every day, than from an Exxon station in BFE that has had the same gas in the storage tanks for weeks. Hope that helps.


Well put Sir


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

10-4 on the $3.75 for diesel in Lake Jackson, but after it was at $3.89+ i feel a little better at $3.75, not quite as much vasoline needed when Im filling up. lol


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

crawfishking said:


> They just opened though. I doubt it will last long. It is causing quite a gas war in NB for now though. HEB and Walmart are matching their prices. There's a place on 35 selling unleaded for 315. Unfortunately nobody is dropping their diesel prices.


actually, they opened about a month ago. And they've been the lowest or have driven the price to the lowest ever since. Yeah, it'll eventually even off, but look at their location. Exit 191 to Canyon Lake, you can stop at Buc-ees get gas as cheap or cheaper than anywhere close to NB - get your steaks, chicken, pork, charcoal, BBQ pit, drinks and ice all in one stop - or you can buy it cooked and get the paper products to haul to the lake. Smart move on their part. As for price - I think they'll continue to keep the price down to bring the customers to the store. I've seen the same at other Buc-ees but then again - maybe I'm wrong. We'll see.


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Lets hope! It might last for a while but I figure it's just a grand opening type thing. Last time I was there the gas at the one in Luling was in the 3.50s. Diesel was still cheaper than anywhere else around but not near the crazy prices in NB.

BTW, I was one of the first to buy fuel at the NB location! It was cool as I was the only one there! That'll never happen again!


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Fuel*

I paid $3.269 this morning in Houston. I could have saved another three cents but I hate giving money to Chavez (Citco).

Mike


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

mredman said:


> I paid $3.269 this morning in Houston. I could have saved another three cents but I hate giving money to Chavez (Citco).
> 
> Mike


 I will not buy Venezuala fuel. Citgo


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

BigBullRed said:


> The short answer is that "gas is gas." The only difference is the additives that are blended in. Almost all the gas is refined at a relatively small number of refineries. It is then bought and shipped to regional distribution centers, belonging to the retailers, where the additives are blended. From there it is trucked to these retailers' stations. The distributors can, and often do, switch refineries based on price and availability. In fact, even some "name brand" retailers (Exxon, Chevron, Shell, etc.) could very well be selling gas that was refined in a competitors refinery, and then blended with their proprietary additives. Paying for brand loyalty in gasoline is probably not money well spent.
> 
> Now having said that, what does matter is how the retailers store and filter their gas at the stations. I would feel better buying "generic" gas from a Bucees that turns over thousands of gallons every day, than from an Exxon station in BFE that has had the same gas in the storage tanks for weeks. Hope that helps.


My retired pretro engineer grandfather and I had had a similar conversation of why he is so choosy about where he fuels up his vehicles.

This is almost exactly what he said. He's the smartest guy I know, so I'll trust him


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

BBR is right , I used to do work in that field and always by fuel from the bigger newer stores that have turn over and maintain their equipment.
I've seen filters years old on the smaller independent stores


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

BigBullRed said:


> The short answer is that "gas is gas." The only difference is the additives that are blended in. Almost all the gas is refined at a relatively small number of refineries. It is then bought and shipped to regional distribution centers, belonging to the retailers, where the additives are blended. From there it is trucked to these retailers' stations. The distributors can, and often do, switch refineries based on price and availability. In fact, even some "name brand" retailers (Exxon, Chevron, Shell, etc.) could very well be selling gas that was refined in a competitors refinery, and then blended with their proprietary additives. Paying for brand loyalty in gasoline is probably not money well spent.
> 
> Now having said that, what does matter is how the retailers store and filter their gas at the stations. I would feel better buying "generic" gas from a Bucees that turns over thousands of gallons every day, than from an Exxon station in BFE that has had the same gas in the storage tanks for weeks. Hope that helps.


I make my living in a refinery removing sulfur from diesel and a heavier oil that gets cracked into gasoline. Your post is very accurate in my opinion. Additives can be important for your engine though, and additives are what make the difference for "Top Tier Gasoline." Your last paragraph is big concern of mine too.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

Remember these good ol' days, when gasoline was more costly, and a lot more people had jobs?
sigh...


----------



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

*high gasoline*

bought gas at bucees in texas city last week and paid $1.82 a gallon.why so high in NB? gas in texas city at heb is $1.89


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

reel thing said:


> bought gas at bucees in texas city last week and paid $1.82 a gallon.why so high in NB? gas in texas city at heb is $1.89


Because that was 4 years ago.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Lol, just saw the prices those guys were speaking of in 2012. Just shows how bad our economy has gotten between then and now.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

reel thing said:


> bought gas at bucees in texas city last week and paid $1.82 a gallon.why so high in NB? gas in texas city at heb is $1.89


This thread is 4 years old

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

Diesel for $1.90 a gallon this morning at Stripes in Texas City.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I saw diesel cheaper than unleaded at Valero in Friendswood


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

BigBullRed said:


> The short answer is that ï¿½gas is gas.ï¿½ The only difference is the additives that are blended in. Almost all the gas is refined at a relatively small number of refineries. It is then bought and shipped to regional distribution centers, belonging to the retailers, where the additives are blended. From there it is trucked to these retailersï¿½ stations. The distributors can, and often do, switch refineries based on price and availability. In fact, even some ï¿½name brandï¿½ retailers (Exxon, Chevron, Shell, etc.) could very well be selling gas that was refined in a competitors refinery, and then blended with their proprietary additives. Paying for brand loyalty in gasoline is probably not money well spent.
> 
> Now having said that, what does matter is how the retailers store and filter their gas at the stations. I would feel better buying ï¿½genericï¿½ gas from a Bucees that turns over thousands of gallons every day, than from an Exxon station in BFE that has had the same gas in the storage tanks for weeks. Hope that helps.


I have to agree with the above with my only difference being the additives. Top tier gasoline is the same gasoline, but with the Proprietary additive package you mention. It is not uncommon for me to see a brand name gas and a no name gas for about the same price. I will buy the brand gasoline then, because it will keep my engine cleaner. But like you said too, nice new tanks and high turnover are really important to me.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I have to agree with the above with my only difference being the additives. Top tier gasoline is the same gasoline, but with the Proprietary additive package you mention. It is not uncommon for me to see a brand name gas and a no name gas for about the same price. I will buy the brand gasoline then, because it will keep my engine cleaner. But like you said too, nice new tanks and high turnover are really important to me.


Although I'm not sure why this thread was brought back from the dead...I agree with you and bigbullred. Gasoline is a fungible product in a pipeline system, meaning that (quite often) gasoline from several retailers can comingle in a storage tank prior to being loaded into trucks to head to market...the additive package, the quality of the storage tanks at the station, and the amount of turnover make all the difference!


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

dk2429 said:


> I saw diesel cheaper than unleaded at Valero in Friendswood


Was it the Valero at Sunset and 528? The Valero at Blackhawk and 2351 is usually pretty competitive on price.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

TAMUGfisher12,

Yeah it's that one. Right across from HEB. I think unleaded was $1.97 and diesel was $1.93.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Zombie thread LOL!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Yep, it got me....sorry.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: zombie thread that never died*



jetcycles said:


> Although I'm not sure why this thread was brought back from the dead...I agree with you and bigbullred. Gasoline is a fungible product in a pipeline system, meaning that (quite often) gasoline from several retailers can comingle in a storage tank prior to being loaded into trucks to head to market...the additive package, the quality of the storage tanks at the station, and the amount of turnover make all the difference!


You mean each refinery doesn't have it's own pipeline running to a local franchise owned fuel depot? 









I'm sure WBfisher is correct about the quality of the additives, however my preferences are high volume station, age of tanks, then "top tier".


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

chaco said:


> Remember these good ol' days, when gasoline was more costly, and a lot more people had jobs?
> sigh...





jetcycles said:


> Although I'm not sure why this thread was brought back from the dead...


That's simple: 
I brought it back to life because doing so was a more emphatic way of making the exact point I made when I wrote "Remember...".

We are in an economic mess in the broad oil country because of all the events that I am certain I do not need to recount here. Maybe not all, but almost all of us were better off when the oil price was higher, and that's just something to keep in mind when it goes up again, assuming it ever does.



dk2429 said:


> Lol, just saw the prices those guys were speaking of in 2012. Just shows how bad our economy has gotten between then and now.


Precisely! I knew some people would "get it".

.


----------

